

Everykey: The Wristband that Replaces Keys & Passwords - Zanecraig
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/everykey/everykey-the-wristband-that-replaces-keys-and-pass

======
kolev
Yeah, like we don't have enough wristbands already...

